# RPL - Raptor Resources



## System (19 January 2017)

Raptor Resources Limited is a mineral resource company with the principal aim of acquiring and developing a portfolio of exploration properties in Western Australia. Raptor has acquired four exploration projects; namely the Friendly Creek Project and Yandicoogina Project (Pilbara region of WA), Jasper Hills Project (Morawa, Mid-West region of WA) and the Copper Flats Project (East Kimberley, WA).

It is anticipated that RPL will list on the ASX during February 2017.

http://www.raptorresources.com.au


----------

